# 1946 Gravesend Sea School Class Photos



## Chris Champion (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have class photos from period July/September 1946 taken at the old Gravesend Sea School. Hoping to find one which includes my father.

Chris
www.championfh.net


----------

